# Dec. 15 and 16 weather? calling Mr. Win Chill? forecast if you have the time?



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

*Dec. 15 and 16 weather? calling Mr. WinnChill? forecast if you have the time?*

Hi hope snowforecast.com site is running better. As you know I always appreciate your great forecasting powers and was wondering what you think might be for this coming weekend in the hills of south New England and especIally Roxbury, NY. You see one of the 2 day's of that weekend chance for lake effect. I know your very busy with the new site and if you have a moment to comment I really really appreciate it.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 10, 2012)

This from http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ on Monday Dec 10.



> There are indications of at least two major storm systems between the 17th and Christmas Day and one or both could yield some significant snows, at least somewhere.



GFS shows the storm systems but no blocking over Greenland ...... Yet!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Abubob said:


> This from http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ on Monday Dec 10.
> 
> 
> 
> GFS shows the storm systems but no blocking over Greenland ...... Yet!





Sent from phone is greatest phone ever!!!!
I that forecast is looking okay for X- mas time, but I was wondering about Platty getting some lake effect this week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I see another warming trend towards the end of this week.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 10, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> i see another warming trend towards the end of this week.



wtf!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Stowe to get 4 to 7 inches of snow tonight Monday December 10 after.midnight when rain will chances to snow, Stowe looking good for next weekend.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 11, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Hi hope snowforecast.com site is running better. As you know I always appreciate your great forecasting powers and was wondering what you think might be for this coming weekend in the hills of south New England and especIally Roxbury, NY. You see one of the 2 day's of that weekend chance for lake effect. I know your very busy with the new site and if you have a moment to comment I really really appreciate it.



Sorry Scotty--family emergency...haven't looked at much.  Will try when able.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Sorry Scotty--family emergency...haven't looked at much.  Will try when able.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

No problem I'm really sorry about the emergency and know everything will turn out okay.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2012)

Tim Kelly has spoken... :blink:

http://www.skitheeast.net/tv/episode/1878950449/tk-snowcast-from-killington---mid-december


----------



## Abubob (Dec 12, 2012)

*GFS lookin good for the 16th and 18th*


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> No problem I'm really sorry about the emergency and know everything will turn out okay.



Death in the family...have to sit this one out guys...sorry.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Death in the family...have to sit this one out guys...sorry.



Ugh .... sorry for your loss 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

